# Euryrhynchus amazoniensis!



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a pretty cool shrimp with a tongue-twister of a name!










picked some of these up at aquatic kingdom yesterday.. got more pix of them on my blog...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

pretty cool,

How do you sex them? and how do they bred?

good luck with them and keep us posted on how you make out


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

thx, i really like these guys!

it's a macrobrachium-type, so fairly easy to sex... males have longer larger claws and females have smaller ones.. my males also seem to have a paler blue colour on the claws, and females brown claws.. first pic is two males and a female on the right.. have another female that's berried, so hopefully will see some shrimplets soon!

here's a pic of two females...


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

is aquatic kingdom a good store? where is it? 

Thanks, I'm from out of town....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool shrimp! I've never heard of them before. Look almost like crayfish.

Aquatic Kingdom is Dundas in Mississauga close to hwy427.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You know... If I didn't have to move....


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how much per piece?

dp


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Are these related to chameleon shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These are Peru Zebra Shrimp, same species as the red claw! Unfortunately they are top predators in any tank and it is advisable to keep them in a large (lots of spaces to hide from one another) tank with mangrove roots, leaf litter, oak leaves etc as this is their habitat.

They will kill any other type of shrimp in the tank with them! I had the red claws and they will pair off with one male (larger claws) to 2 females, any other males and females not in this trio will be killed and eaten.

Nice to look at, hard to raise in any type of quantity...need lots of tanks for babies to grow up in.  color though!


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry bettaforu but this are not the same species as the red claw. Red claws are macrobranchium dayanum and are much larger. These only max out at 1.5-2".


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I know they are not exactly the same, but the conditions needed to keep them in are! 

I just downloaded all of that info off the net from different forums on them, for my own use, as I might want to get some too. I would keep them in a big tank though separate from all else. 

They have been imported before but just not a lot of them, as I mentioned they are top predators in any tank...check out the web yourself for the info on them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Yes I know they are not exactly the same, but the conditions needed to keep them in are!
> 
> I just downloaded all of that info off the net from different forums on them, for my own use, as I might want to get some too. I would keep them in a big tank though separate from all else.
> 
> They have been imported before but just not a lot of them, as I mentioned they are top predators in any tank...check out the web yourself for the info on them!


they've been imported frequently in the past... no one bought them so we stopped importing them. They were excellent killers of cory cats. They liked much softer water than the red claws.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, euryrhynchus need much softer water than red claws being from the amazonian basin.
I've also seen these sold(and this is how I bought mine) with the commen name of SA scorpion shrimp. I figured they were called this as they somewhat resemble a scorpion but maybe they were called this because of their nasty disposition. Mine are kept alone so I don't see much of the aggresion. They are also nocternal so I don't see much of them during the day. They like to hide under the leaf litter I give them. I have the bottom of the tank covered with oak leaves and also have a few oak twigs in there as well.
Gary


----------

